# Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*Anmeldungsthread zur Boardi-Kuttertour auf der MS“MONIKA“ am 5. August 2012*


  Schiff: MS „MONIKA“ / http://www.ms-monika.de/

  Ort: Heiligenhafen

  Teilnehmerzahl: 40 Personen / mit weniger wird’s teuere

  Preis: 30 € p.P. (bei 35 Personen = 35 € p.P. / bei 30 Personen = 40 € p.P.)
  Dieses Geld muss auf mein Konto überwiesen werden damit die Anmeldung gilt, eine Rückerstattung ist bei Nichtteilnahme nicht möglich, AUßER die Fahrt wird von der Reederei abgesagt.

  Anmeldefrist: *25.06.2012 - 22 Uhr*
 *
  Teilnehmer*

1. HerrHamster
2. Skizzza 
3. Skizzza sein Dad
4. Stingray
5. thomas19
6. elbetaler
7. Yupii
8. djoerni
9. Franky D
*10.* lausi97 
11. lausi97 sein Angelkumpel 
12. lausi97 sein Sohnemann 
13. Schwarzangler69
14. angelnrolfman


----------



## Honeyball (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

So, in diesem Thread können ab sofort *verbindliche* Anmeldungen abgegeben werden.

@Herr Hamster:
Du kannst das "Erstposting" abändern und eine Tabelle mit den Namen der angemeldeten darain pflegen, dann hat jeder die Übersicht.
Die Tabelle hab ich Dir reingeschrieben.


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

JO, kenn das schon!


----------



## Honeyball (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Gleich schon mal die erste organisatorische Frage:

Kennt jemand eine günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in Heiligenhafen und Umgebung?


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Joa, das wäre auch meine Frage gewesen!

@ Honeyball
Wollen wir zusammen fahren?


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Alex, setz mich bitte auf die Liste !!!!! #6

DABEI !!!!!:q

(Startgeld (30,-Euro) auf das gleiche Konto, wie Makrelentour?? )


----------



## Skizzza (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Moin!  

Da melde ich mich doch direkt mal an! 

Zur Übernachtunsmöglichkeit, hier ein Fred vor kurzem wo schon einige Info's drinne sind. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240174


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (Startgeld (30,-Euro) auf das gleiche Konto, wie Makrelentour?? )



Japp, gleiches Konto! Aber warte nochmal, lass erstmal gucken das wir hier noch ein paar Leute zusammen bekommen! 
Ich sag dann bescheid wenn zuzahlen ist! Sonst muss ich wieder rücküberweisen und da habe ich keine Lust drauf!


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Japp, gleiches Konto! Aber warte nochmal, lass erstmal gucken das wir hier noch ein paar Leute zusammen bekommen!
> Ich sag dann bescheid wenn zuzahlen ist! Sonst muss ich wieder rücküberweisen und da habe ich keine Lust drauf!


 

OK, dann warte ich auf deinen "Startschuss" #6


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Gleich schon mal die erste organisatorische Frage:
> 
> Kennt jemand eine günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in Heiligenhafen und Umgebung?


 Weiß einig die auch mit Jens zusammen arbeiten ! Müsten da mal mit ihm reden |bla:


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

@ Alle

Bitte nicht via PM anmelden, sondern bitte hier im Thread bescheid geben! 
Danke!

€dit: 
Katzenwelsjäger ist auch dabei!


----------



## Honeyball (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Joa, das wäre auch meine Frage gewesen!
> 
> @ Honeyball
> Wollen wir zusammen fahren?



Ohne meinen Alltours sage ich nix!

Nee, Spaß beiseite, ich muss erst heute abend den Termin mit dem Familienrat klären. Wir sind da nämlich gerade erst aus dem Sommerurlaub zurück. Und dann ist es, wenn's überhaupt terminlich passt, denkbar, dass der Rest der Sippe mitwill:m


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Das wäre doch super! Aber ich hoffe die sind alle Seetauglich! 
Denn jetzt hatten wir hatten bei der Markrelentour ein paar junge Kameraden die durchgehend die Fische gefüttert haben!


----------



## Stingray (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Melde mich hiermit auch mal an . 

Es geht ja wohl auf Dorsch, oder ? Und nicht so eine Naturködersandbanknummer auf Plattfisch mit 1000gr. Blei. Da zu hätte ich keine Lust.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Nene, das soll schon auf Dorsch gehen! 
Auf den anderen Krams habe ich auch keine Lust!


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

So Jungs, auf auf!


----------



## Skizzza (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

So, mein Dad würde auch gerne mitkommen falls das geht?


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

alles klar


----------



## thomas19 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Moin,
wenn ich mitkommen darf, kannst Du mich in die Liste eintragen.
Entschuldige die Privatnachricht, ich habs zu spät gesehen ,daß man das nicht soll.
Petri
thomas19


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

bist schon eingetragen!


----------



## mathei (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

5.8. passt bei mir. bitte mich eintragen.


----------



## Carptigers (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Wird das ne Standard Touri Tour oder ein Bordie Spezial mit 10 Stunden angeln? :m


----------



## mathei (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

mal ne ganz andere sache. ab 1.7. die 10 € abgabe für sh. soll ja sein, aber umsetzung happert wohl noch. weiss da einer was genaues. eventuell auf dem kutter extra bezahlen ?


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Naja, ich denke 8 Stunden aufm Wasser sind okay! Aber es wird dann wohl eine
Standard Touri Tour sein! ^^


----------



## Carptigers (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Schade... Von HH sind halt immer lange Anfahrtswege zu den Fangplätzen..


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Also ich denke man könnte sicherlich, nach Absprache, auch 10 Stunden draus machen! ^^


----------



## elbetaler (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Moin und Tachschön an alle!

Das Wichtigste zuerst: Alex, mich bitte in die Liste eintragen. Da könnte noch mindestens ein Kumpel dazu kommen.

Ich hätte Euch noch was vorzuschlagen:
Da es wohl eine Vollcharter wird, sind wir ja sozusagen "Unter-Uns". Deshalb wäre es sinnvoll, wenn wir vorher (dann vor Ort) die Plätze auslosen. Und zwar zwei Nummern, eine von morgens bis zur Halbzeit und die zweite entsprechend für die zweite Angelzeit. Das ist dann Schicksal, welchen Angelplatz man hat und keiner wird (scheinbar) bevorteilt. So können und müssen sich selbst die Profis an den Kutterflanken anstrengen, um die Dorsche ans Licht zu bringen. Es soll ganz einfach kameradschaftlich ablaufen und nur am Bug oder Heck zu stehen ist noch lange keine Fanggarantie. Jeder soll die gleiche Chance haben.
Dazu wäre es gut, wenn die Besatzung vor unserem Eintreffen die Plätze mit Nummern auszeichnet.

Was haltet Ihr davon:
- Erinnerungs-Urkunde für alle (evtl. mit Unterschriften)
- kleine Preise, die wir selbst mit ca. 2bis3 € finanzieren (zusätzlich zum Fahrpreis einzahlen)
- vielleicht kann jemand ein Video erstellen oder zumindest geile Momente im Bild festhalten, auf die später alle zugreifen können?

Wäre es eigentlich nicht möglich gewesen, den Termin auf einen Samstag zu legen? Einige müssen bestimmt an dem folgenden Montag arbeiten (6.8.), so wie ich. Und so eine Kuttertour kann mitunter ganz schön schlauchen!

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Oh Mann...da wäre ich ja gern dabei gewesen und hätte Euch Pilken beigebracht...
Aber genau an dem Tag komme ich aus Norwegen zurück, das wird mir dann doch etwas zu heftig, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass meine Gefriermöglichkeiten hier bei mir zuhause dann wohl erschöpft sein werden....:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Tja, man kann's drehen und wenden wie man will, es passt bei uns an dem WE einfach nicht. 
Dabei ist das doch genau das Wochenende, wo alles stimmt: Traumwetter mit 3-4 Stärken aus West, abnehmender Mond, 'ne nette Truppe Boardies  und 'ne ordentliche Strecke schöne Sommerleos plus ein paar leckere Wittlinge und der überraschenderweise gefundene Makrelenschwarm...


...und ich bin nicht dabei:c:c:c


----------



## Reppi (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Shit; an dem Tag soll ich Kreismeister im Brassenwürgen werden............viel Spass wünsche ich euch !


----------



## HerrHamster (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

@ Honeyball & Brassenwürger
Schade das ihr beiden nicht dabei seid!  
Das ihr auch immer was anderes vorhaben müsst! #d

Und nun zu elbetaler; 
Das mit dem Auslosen finde ich gar keine schlechte Idee, ich werde 
den Kapt. bei der Reservierung mal fragen ob wir da eine Nummerirunng 
machen können! Sollte aber kein Problem sein!

Urkunde finde ich nicht persönlich nicht so geil, den die verscwindet 
eh irgendwo in einer SChublde und wird vergessen. Ich wäre da eher für 
einen kleinen Pokal! Ich guck mal was das kostet und würde mich auch drum 
kümmern. Hm,... für den zweiten und dritten Platz könnte man ne Urkunde 
machen! Wobei kleine Preise wären auch gut! Hm,... müssen wir mal schaun!

Bzgl. den Termin auf Samstag legen, ich weiß wie so ein Trip schlaucht, habe ja 
auch immer etwas mehr Anfahrtweg aber, ich denke das wäre eher schlecht
da am Samstag noch viele Arbeiten müssen und von daher nicht mitkönnen.


----------



## HerrHamster (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

So ich habe mal dei Anmeldefrist bis 25.06.2012 - 22 Uhr gesetzt!!!! 
Denn ich kann die Reederei auch nicht ewig hinhalten!


----------



## djoerni (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Coole Sache. Schiff passt, termin passt, Wetter passt, Wind auch... 
Schreib mich mal mit auf die Liste!


----------



## HerrHamster (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Super, jetzt sind wir schon 10 Leute!


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Könnte noch jemanden aus dem Landkreiß Celle mitnehmen wenn es angeht |bla:


----------



## großdorsch 1 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Scade wär ja auch gerne dabei,hab aber erst 2 wochen später urlaub. und da ich aus bw komm ist es leider zu weit,da ich im urlaub 3 wochen nach rügen fahr und grad ne woche auf fehmarn war. wünsche euch aber eine geile ausfahrt und super viel spass!!!|wavey:


----------



## elbetaler (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Das ist echt nicht zu glauben! Zur besten Tageszeit lesen hier so viele Leute mit, sind online und zucken sich nicht. Hallo, Ihr Schlüssellochgucker, keine Angst wir beissen nicht! Gebt Euch mal einen Ruck und meldet Euch an. Den HerrnHamster und wie sie alle heissen, die sind reell, die gibts wirklich.
Aber jammert nachher nicht umher, wenn es schon zu spät ist mitzufahren.

Alex. Wenn es so dünn bleibt, können wir das Auslosen schon mal vergessen.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Franky D (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

dabei !


----------



## offense80 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich muss das noch abklären wie es bei mir aussieht. Legionaer wollte aber auch mit dann. 

Vergesst bitte nicht, das noch 10 Euro oben drauf kommen für die S-H Marke die "Ausländer" ab dem 01.07.2012 brauchen um dort angeln zu dürfen |gr:


----------



## offense80 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Alex du hast POOOOST :q


----------



## HerrHamster (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Japp, das wäre cool wenn ihr mitkommen würdet!


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Lausi und Sohn,wenn`s recht ist.


----------



## HerrHamster (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Japp, ihr seid eingetragen!


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Alex,

schickst du die Kontodaten noch den Teilnehmern zu? Wurde schon angefunkt, möchte deine Kontodaten aber lieber nicht weitergeben........besser du machst es selbst . (Oder erst nach Ablauf der Anmeldefrist?#6)

Wie ist das mit dem SH-Schein (10,-Euro.... kann man den evtl. vor Ort kaufen) Oder müssen wir den vorher holen? |bigeyes
Weiss jemand da irgendwas? #c


----------



## HerrHamster (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Japp, das mache ich erst nach Ablauf der Anmeldefrist und den finalen Reservierung der Plätze!

Bzgl. des SH-Schein kläre ich das noch mit dem Kapt., vielleicht können wir die ja auf dem Schiff kaufen!


----------



## mathei (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

13 mann erst. das sieht ja schlecht aus mit einem vollchater.


----------



## elbetaler (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> 13 mann erst. das sieht ja schlecht aus mit einem vollchater.


 

Deshalb: Es wäre super, wenn der Käptn. das Heck oder besser vielleicht den Bug des Kutters entsprechend unserer Teilnehmerzahl absperrt bzw. reserviert. Denn sollte es zu einer Vollcharter nicht reichen, müssen wir uns den Platz mit anderen Anglern teilen. Auf jeden Fall aber würden wir nicht zusammen stehen, sondern verstreut auf dem Schiff.
Das wäre nicht so toll.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## mathei (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

das ist auch ne idee. zieht nur den zorn der anderen angler auf sich.


----------



## Skizzza (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ab 6 oder 8 Leuten (bin grad nicht sicher) kann man bei Jens reservieren. Er sperrt dann zB ab Bug steuerbord genügend Plätze ab. So können dann auch Angler die so kommen noch gute Plätze backbord bekommen bei pünktlichem erscheinen und keiner ist sauer.


----------



## lausi97 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Bitte noch ein Platz,mein Angelkumpel hat von seiner Regierung  grünes Licht bekommen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hi Alex,

nimmst du mich bitte von der Liste? Werde zu dem Zeitpunkt beruflich unterwegs sein..... Schade, aber lässt sich nicht ändern.

Wünsche euch viel Spass und dickes Petri!!


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Sehr schade!!! 

UND JETZT AN ALLE!

HEUTE ABEND UM 22 UHR IST SHCLUSS, ALSO WER MIT WILL SOLLTE SICH RANHALTEN!


----------



## offense80 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Bei mir wird das leider auch nichts werden  

aber habt ihr mal gelesen das auf der Blauort momentan REICHLICH gefangen wird? Ich kenn da noch den einen oder anderen, der einen Gutschein sein Eigen nenne darf |supergri


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Auch Schade! 

lass das bitte im anderen Thread diskutieren!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hallo,
Kannst du mich bitte auf die Liste setzen.


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Japp, bist drauf!


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Bald ist hier Schluß!


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich bin auch nicht dabei. Heiligenhafen turnt mich sowas von ab... Ich bin an dem Tag auf der Blauort !!! Viel Spaß euch allen... und PETRI mit TL...


----------



## mathei (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

mit 14 mann fällt der vollcharter wohl ins wasser


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Juni 2012)

Japp, nur teilcharter oder ins Wasser fallen lassen! ^^


----------



## mathei (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Japp, nur teilcharter oder ins Wasser fallen lassen! ^^


 
na dann kann auch jeder selber buchen. kostet 35 € laut deren seite.
dann muss keiner verantwortlich sein.


----------



## elbetaler (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Moin, Ihr Nachteulen.
Das ist ja abtörnend, dass hier einer nach dem anderen abspringt. Stattdessen möchte ich noch einen Freak nachnominieren. Für die Liste: Lothar heisst ihm. Er ist aber z.Z. auf Norgetrip, kommt erst nächstes WE wieder, hatte aber vorab seinen Willen signalisiert.
Ich hatte auch in der Rostocker Anglerkurve von unserem Vorhaben gepostet, es gab aber leider kein Echo. Vielleicht wenn ich gesagt hätte: Die ersten 5 Biere gehen aufs Haus! - dann wären noch welche mitgekommen. Den Termin ganz sausen zu lassen, wie ernst ist das gemeint?

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Guten Abend,  

eins nun mal vorab, ich finde es schade das es nicht geklappt hat eine Vollcharter zu erreichen! Aber vielleicht nächstest mal! 

Die Tour findet allerdings statt!  

Ich werde morgen auf dem Dampfer 15 Plätze reservieren und euch morgen meine Kontodaten schicken!


----------



## mathei (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Moin, Ihr Nachteulen.
> Das ist ja abtörnend, dass hier einer nach dem anderen abspringt.
> Petri und Tschüss.


 
na abgesagt habe ich ja nicht jörg#h
wir tel zwegs eventuell fahrgemeinschaft.


----------



## pitus02 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hey Alex,
kann dieses mal leider nicht. Ich fahre die Woche drauf nach Norge


----------



## Skizzza (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Schade, dass es nicht für Vollcharter reicht, aber auch so hoffe ich auf eine nette und erlebnisreiche/fischreiche Tour!

@Alex
Sobald du reserviert hast bitte melden wie das mit den Plätzen aussieht


----------



## mathei (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

ich reserviere mir selber einen platz. ist mir flexibler.
freu mich schon.


----------



## djoerni (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Sagt mal, ist es dann nicht wirklich besser, spontan für 15 Mann zu reservieren? Dann sind wir bezüglich des Wetters auf der sicheren Seite und müssen nicht bei 6 Windstärken loszuppeln wenn es denn so wäre.


----------



## thomas19 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht dabei. Heiligenhafen turnt mich sowas von ab... Ich bin an dem Tag auf der Blauort !!! Viel Spaß euch allen... und PETRI mit TL...



Viel Spaß beim Kaphornkreuzerangeln, hoffentlich ist es nicht schon etwas zu spät dafür. Ich hab immer zugesehen, daß ich in der Zeit von Ende Juni bis zum 14.7. zum Makrelenangeln kam, als ich noch in der Nordsee geangelt habe.
Petri u. guten Fang 
trotzdem noch
thomas19#6


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ich reserviere mir selber einen platz. ist mir flexibler.
> freu mich schon.



Joa, okay! Dann nehm ich dich wieder raus! 



djoerni schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist es dann nicht wirklich besser, spontan für 15 Mann zu reservieren? Dann sind wir bezüglich des Wetters auf der sicheren Seite und müssen nicht bei 6 Windstärken loszuppeln wenn es denn so wäre.



Joa, das Problem ist nur das man "spontan" nicht soviele Plätze bekommt!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Joa, das Problem ist nur das man "spontan" nicht soviele Plätze bekommt!




Besser wäre es wenn wir mit 15 jetzt reservieren. Wenn dann wollen wir doch auch alle beisammen sein #6


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Das wohl wahr!


----------



## lausi97 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Bitte reservier die Plätze,wir sind auf jeden dabei.


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Jo, mach ich! Muss nur die Zeit finden im Büro steppt gerade der BäR!


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

So ich habe 14 Plätze am Heck reserviert.

Kosten tut das Ganze jetzt 35 Pro Nase. Kontodaten kommen gleich!
Bitte das Geld dann bitte so schnell wie möglich überweisen, da ich in Vorkasse gehen muss und auch dann erst die Reservierung final ist.

Zum Thema Rückerstattung:
Geld gibt es nur zurück wenn das Schiff nicht raus fährt und das tun Sie 
laut Aussage der Kapt.'s Frau bis Windstärke 8 oder wenn der Kapt. aus anderen Gründen diese Entscheidung trifft.

Tante €dit:
Wollen wir noch einen Pokal oder so? Dann müssten wir noch ein paar Euro dafür draufschlagen.


----------



## Skizzza (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Im Heck steh ich nicht so gerne. Da ich eh sehr früh auf dem Schiff bin würde ich gerne mit meinem Dad Plätze im Bug nehmen. Soll ich dir trotzdem das Geld überweisen oder selber noch mit Jens schnacken?


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich kann auch auf Bug abändern, bin da nicht so der Experte!


----------



## Skizzza (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Im Bug hast du einfach mehr Platz. Was für alle Beteiligten besser ist! Wenn möglich solltest du umbedingt den Bug reservieren. Ich fahr seit Jahren mit der Monika und muss sogar sagen, dass sich das fangtechnisch auswirkt.


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Okay, habs auf Bug geändert!


----------



## Skizzza (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Super! Dann mal her mit den Konto Daten


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Sind raus!


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Noch jemand Interesse an Fahrgemeischaft Landkreiß Celle ?


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Wir können uns auch irgendwo treffen und den Rest zusammen fahren!


----------



## lausi97 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Macht ihr mal nen Treffplatz aus,komme aus richtung Süden angerauscht.Denke wir werden so gegen 5Uhr in Hh aufschlagen,nicht zu Übersehen(Blauer Pickup).Gebt mir dann die Adresse oder Straße für`s Navi.

Wie issen das jetzt mit dieser abgabe?

Tschö aussem Sauerland

lausi

P.S. Naturkötterangel bis 1500gr Wg bring ich auch mit(grins)


----------



## Franky D (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

joadas klingt doch gut und ich denke bug ist besser weil da der überblick für mann zum schnacken auch besser gewährleistet ist wie am heck^^


----------



## HerrHamster (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ach ja, ich vergaß die "Kotznasen"!


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hallo muß leider absagen :c Habe einen Termin für die entfernung meiner Metallteile bekommen ( Motoradunfall ) :c


----------



## HerrHamster (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Joa, was soll ich dazu sagen... 
der erste Post von _*Honeyball*_ war doch eigentlich mehr als deutlich! :g


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Joa, was soll ich dazu sagen...
> der erste Post von _*Honeyball*_ war doch eigentlich mehr als deutlich! :g




Oder eine Ersatzperson muss her|kopfkrat


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Kann mich nur noch mal entschuldigen ! Die Termine konnte ich nicht beeiflussen #c Das man da aber so angegangen wird , war mir ein Lehre und werde mich aus so etwas nicht mehr einlassen ! Also nichts für ungut und ein fettes Petri !


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hi Alex,

hat sich ergeben, dass ich beruflich in der nächsten Zeit nicht in irgendein "wildes Land" reisen muss |kopfkrat.
Von daher, wenn der Platz von Katzenwelsjaeger noch frei ist, würde ich doch mitfahren.........#h.

Wenn ja, überweise ich gleich die Kohle :m (schick mir deine Kontodaten bitte nochmal, hab sie schon.....entsorgt )


----------



## HerrHamster (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Super, das freut mich das du jetzt doch mit kommst!  
PN, ist raus!


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Super, das freut mich das du jetzt doch mit kommst!
> PN, ist raus!


 
Hi Alex,

jau freu mich auch :m !!! (19:46h Betrag überwiesen)


----------



## elbetaler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hallo Alex, Asche auf mein Haupt!
Überweisung wird am 3.7. erledigt, kannst Dich drauf verlassen.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Alex,

ich als "Ausländer" ....... hast du schon was bezueglich dem 10,-Euro S-H Schein erfahren können? Kann man den evtl. irgendwo online "ergattern" ? Oder auf dem Dampfer erstehen? #c


----------



## HerrHamster (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Shit das habe ich ganz vergessen!
Habe den Kutter aber gerade angeschrieben! Werde die Antwort dann hier posten!


----------



## djoerni (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich glaube den bekommst du auch bei Baltic und co vor Ort.


----------



## HerrHamster (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Joa, hast mal nen Link etc?


----------



## Skizzza (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Da Alex wohl noch keine Antwort bekommen hat, das was ich darüber weiß:

Online soll die Marke erst nächstes Jahr erworben werden können. Kaufen kann man sie bei allen Ordnungsbehörden, Hafenämtern und allen Außenstellen der Fischereiaufsicht. Ebenfalls führen viele Angelshops die Marke. 
Da es in Heli-Town 2 relativ große Angelläden gibt (Baltic und Kott), sollte zumindest in einem von beiden die Marke zu erhalten sein.

Allerdings sollte man sich evtl schon den Ergänzungsschein ausdrucken in den man die Marke klebt, falls die Läden wirklich nur die Marken führen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Da Alex wohl noch keine Antwort bekommen hat, das was ich darüber weiß:
> 
> Online soll die Marke erst nächstes Jahr erworben werden können. Kaufen kann man sie bei allen Ordnungsbehörden, Hafenämtern und allen Außenstellen der Fischereiaufsicht. Ebenfalls führen viele Angelshops die Marke.
> Da es in Heli-Town 2 relativ große Angelläden gibt (Baltic und Kott), sollte zumindest in einem von beiden die Marke zu erhalten sein.
> ...


 

Hi, Danke für die Info........

da muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen rumtelefonieren, denn an dem Tag der Tour, haben da die Geschäfte etc. schon so früh auf ?#d Und extra einen Tag füher wollte ich dafür nicht anreisen


----------



## Skizzza (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ja haben beide morgens vor dem Auslaufen offen, auch an Sonntagen


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ja haben beide morgens vor dem Auslaufen offen, auch an Sonntagen


 
jupp, hab mein posting gerade gelöscht. Haben beide gleichzeitig gepostet mit "gleichem Inhalt" . Werde morgen mal dort anrufen und nach der Marke fragen #6

*So, gerade bei Baltic in Heiligenhafen angerufen, die Marke für die Fischereiabgabe S-H kann man dort kaufen. *


----------



## HerrHamster (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

###################
Herr HerrHamster,  
 die "Schleswig-Holstein"- Karten bekommt man in unserem Angelladen " Freizeit Kott ".  Dieser hat täglich ab 6.00 Uhr geöffnet.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
###############


Das habe ich vom Kutter erhalten!


----------



## thomas19 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hallo Alex,
hier noch mal 2 Infos zum Liegeplatz der MS "Monika". Zuerst hab ich im Netz gesucht und das hier gefunden:  Liegeplatz Fischereihafen linke Seite, WAP 0 Polizeigebäude gerade durch. Und dann habe ich noch "Anbeisser" gefragt u. der meinte: Die Monika liegt ca. 150m von der Einigkeit in Richtung Hafenausfahrt. 
Wenn Du am Hafenparkplatz links am langen Quergebäude vorbeifährst ist gleich rechts ein Bretterzaun.
Wenn Du frühzeitig da bist, kannst Du direkt davor kostenlos parken und brauchst nur 150m gehen.
Ich hoffe die Beschreibung hilft allen weiter, ansonsten müßte man den Kaptain fragen.
Petri
thomas19 :m


----------



## lausi97 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Können wir uns nich iwo an nem neutralen platz treffen?war das letztemal vor 17jahren in Helitown.Gebt mir nur ne adresse fürs Navi.


----------



## lausi97 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Han gerad mal tante goo..... geluffert,was ist den mit dem Parkplatz bei Mien Bäcker Werner Hansen anner Brückstr.?

|wavey:


----------



## Skizzza (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Viel weiter ist der Parkplatz am Binnenhafen auch nicht und dort gibt es wesentlich mehr Plätze. Generell empfehle ich sowieso, zum Be- und Entladen an der WaPo vorbei zu fahren und das Auto kurzzeitig vor der Schranke die dort ist, zu parken. 

Das mit dem Treffen vorher ist vll eine gute Idee, bin selber allerdings schon eh einen Tag vorher oben, Großeltern haben ein Ferienhaus in der Nähe. 

Wie sieht das eigl auch mit den Plätzen nun aus? Wir haben ja Bug reserviert, wird das nun per Los bestimmt? Oder wer zuerst kommt?


----------



## lausi97 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

sachma Skizzza Fußfaul oder zuviel gerödel|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri,vor ner schranke halten#d#d|supergri|supergri


----------



## Skizzza (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

:m Soviel Gerödel  Theoretisch könnt ich wohl das halbe Schiff versorgen:vik:
Und das mit der Schranke hört sich auch wilder an, als es ist  Die sperrt nur einen kleinen Parkplatz ab.


----------



## lausi97 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Jau kenne das mit dem gerödel,deswegen Pickup,bei 3Mann nehm ich schonmal den Anhänger


----------



## HerrHamster (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigl auch mit den Plätzen nun aus? Wir haben ja Bug reserviert, wird das nun per Los bestimmt? Oder wer zuerst kommt?



Ich denke das losen wir aus! 
MUss noch mal mit dennen schreiben, ob die die Plätze nummerieren können!


----------



## Skizzza (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Meiner Meinung nach sind sogar kleine Nummern in die Reling eingestanzt, von 1-50. Da wir allerdings nicht allzu viele Leute sind, können wir das sonst auch selber morgens in die Hand nehmen mit dem Abstecken und Auslosen. Da sehen wir ja auch erst richtig, welchen Bereich wir genau haben. 

Und zur Not kann man ja auch noch untereinander "tauschen", da zB mein Dad kaum/keine Erfahrung im Kuttern hat und ich ihm unter die Arme greifen wollte.


----------



## thomas19 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Können wir uns nich iwo an nem neutralen platz treffen?war das letztemal vor 17jahren in Helitown.Gebt mir nur ne adresse fürs Navi.



Moin,
wer absolut unsicher ist, u. wer noch nie in Heiligenhafen war, der sollte am besten die Werftstrasse in sein Navi eingeben u. sich per Handy mit Alex verständigen. Die Nummer habt ihr ja alle bekommen
Man sieht dann schon einige Angler in Richtung der anderen 4 Schiffe gehen u. hat so einen groben Anhaltspunkt.
Die 2. Möglichkeit ist, ihr gebt Poststrasse 3 ein u. fragt bei Freizeit-Kott nach dem LP der Monika, die haben ab 6:00h auf.
mfG
thomas19#6


----------



## Franky D (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

so leute nicht mehr ganz ein monat bis es los geht seid ihr auch schon alle heiß und vor freude gespannt das es losgeht ich freue mich jedenfalls wieder mit ein paar boardis einen schönen tag auf see verbringen zu können


----------



## HerrHamster (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Joa, ich bin auch schon heiß, will endlich mal wieder nen Dorsch fangen! 
Das ist bei mir schon Jahre her!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Freue mich auch schon drauf mal wieder neue Gesichter kennen zu lernen#6

Da ich ja schon einige tage eher Vorort sein werde berichte ich mal was so gefangen wird.:q


----------



## Franky D (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Joa, ich bin auch schon heiß, will endlich mal wieder nen Dorsch fangen!
> Das ist bei mir schon Jahre her!


 
kannst du das dann überhaupt noch |kopfkrat oder müssen wir dann noch erst eine einführung in die technik zum richtigen heben und senken des stöckchens machen


----------



## lausi97 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Frittenfett!!!

|wavey:


----------



## maki1980 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Moin Männers,

da ich zu der Zeit in der Ecke meinen Urlaub verbringe, wollte ich mal schnell Fragen ob Ihr am Board Plätze Reserviert habt....

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## HerrHamster (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Japp, das haben wir!


----------



## maki1980 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Da werde ich wohl heute Abend mit meiner Frau ins Gebet gehen müssen


----------



## elbetaler (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

*Hallo Kutterangler, wichtige Anfrage bzgl. Kuttertour am 5.8.12:*

Leider hat mein zweiter Mitfahrer Lothar abgesagt. Nun möchte ich seinen Platz anbieten, zumal das Fahrgeld (35.-€) auch schon eingezahlt ist.
Es sollten sich alle angesprochen fühlen, die vielleicht schon nach Anmeldeschluss versucht haben, einen Platz zu ergattern. Natürlich sind alle anderen Interessenten auch willkommen!
Das finanzielle läuft dann über mich vor Ort, am 5.8. auf der MS-Monika.

Davon ab bin ich immer noch an einer Fahrgemeinschaft, und wenn es auch eine Teilstrecke wäre, interessiert.
(Kreis Ludwigslust, Schwerin, B104 über Lübeck, Lübeck auf A1 nach Heiligenhafen) So würde ich ungefähr alleine fahren.
Bei Interesse gerne über PN oder hier.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Lausemann (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Eine kleine Anfahrtsskizze!http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=8e959c-1342424524.jpg

#6

Für alle die nicht wissen, wo sie hin müssen!


----------



## HerrHamster (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ja, das ist super! 
Danke Lausemann!


----------



## Yupii (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



elbetaler schrieb:


> *Hallo Kutterangler, wichtige Anfrage bzgl. Kuttertour am 5.8.12:*
> 
> Leider hat mein zweiter Mitfahrer Lothar abgesagt. Nun möchte ich seinen Platz anbieten, zumal das Fahrgeld (35.-€) auch schon eingezahlt ist.
> Es sollten sich alle angesprochen fühlen, die vielleicht schon nach Anmeldeschluss versucht haben, einen Platz zu ergattern. Natürlich sind alle anderen Interessenten auch willkommen!
> ...


Wenn möglich würde ich einspringen.:q


----------



## djoerni (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hälst du das Stehen noch so lange aus Opa? 
Dann schaffen wir es ja doch nochmal dieses Jahr zusammen zu fischen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



Yupii schrieb:


> Wenn möglich würde ich einspringen.:q


 
Hi Uwe,
schön dass du einspringen möchtest #6.
Solltest du an einer Fahrgemeinschaft interessiert sein, melde dich doch bitte per PN (komme aus Wathlingen)


----------



## elbetaler (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hallo @yupii, ich will Dich mal vorerst nicht respektlos "Angelopa" nennen! Schön, dass Du Dich entschlossen hast mitzufahren.
Wenn das definitiv ist, würde ich *@HerrHamster* (Alex) bitten, den Namen Lothar mit Deinem zu ersetzen (wenn es nicht schon passiert ist? Seite 1).
Alles andere dann auf der MS-Monika (Zielwasser, Kohle ...).

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Yupii (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Hallo @yupii, ich will Dich mal vorerst nicht respektlos "Angelopa" nennen! Schön, dass Du Dich entschlossen hast mitzufahren.
> Wenn das definitiv ist, würde ich *@HerrHamster* (Alex) bitten, den Namen Lothar mit Deinem zu ersetzen (wenn es nicht schon passiert ist? Seite 1).
> Alles andere dann auf der MS-Monika (Zielwasser, Kohle ...).
> 
> Petri und Tschüss.


 Hallo elbetaler, ja, es soll definitiv so sein.:q Das Geld habe ich schon mal meiner Portokasse entrissen|supergri
@ angelnrolfman
  ich klär das auch mal mit meiner Holden wegen der Fahrerei. Wir PNen
@ djoerni
   ich werde das schon mit dem Stehen an der Reling aushalten, es sei denn, ich muss dir wieder den ganzen Tag lang die Ko..-Tüte halten:q:q


----------



## HerrHamster (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

So der Name wurde geändert!


----------



## Yupii (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> So der Name wurde geändert!



Danke#6


----------



## lausi97 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Yupii mach dir kein Streß,kannst dich dann mit meinem Kollegen zusammenfesthalten,der ist 58.Wenn`s garnimmer geht müssen wa halt nen Rollator basteln:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


P.S. Spässgen muß sein


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

:q:q:q:q.... also doch eine Tour mit *"betreutem Angeln"......, *Hauptsache wir haben Spass, woran ich keinen Zweifel habe !!! :q:q (ohne Spass geht's ja nun mal garnicht !!)


----------



## djoerni (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> :q:q:q:q.... also doch eine Tour mit *"betreutem Angeln"......, *Hauptsache wir haben Spass, woran ich keinen Zweifel habe !!! :q:q (ohne Spass geht's ja nun mal garnicht !!)



bist du dir da sicher? Opa ist mit an Bord....


----------



## Franky D (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> :q:q:q:q.... also doch eine Tour mit *"betreutem Angeln"......, *Hauptsache wir haben Spass, woran ich keinen Zweifel habe !!! :q:q (ohne Spass geht's ja nun mal garnicht !!)


 

ein glück das ich mal zivi gewesen bin  duck und wech


----------



## lausi97 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

und icke hab mal im Altenheim mein Praktikum gemacht:q(schnell vom Acker mach)


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Das Jungvolk scharrt laut mit den Hufen:q
Hoffentlich müssen wir Älteren euch nicht hinterher vom Schiff tragen


----------



## lausi97 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Nur inner Sänfte,weil wir euch Älteren beim Fischen nassgemacht haben|supergri|supergri


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

wie heisst es so schön:
Die Toten werden nach der Schlacht gezählt|supergri


----------



## djoerni (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Wird das eigentlich ne reine Pilktour oder darf ich auch mit Wattis rumsauen?


----------



## Skizzza (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Meinetwegen kannst auch mit Wattis angeln, der Großteil wird denke ich mit Pilker/GuFi auf Jagd gehen. Solange du dein würmchen bei dir behälst, ist alles on ordnung #6


----------



## Skizzza (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Treffen wir uns nun eigl direkt an Bord oder schon vorher?


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Moin,

hm, ich finde wir sollten uns vor dem "Dampfer" treffen Dann kann Alex (oder wer auch immer) ja mal luschern, ob für uns irgendwelche Plätze durchnummeriert sind...... evtl. kann man dann die Plätze auslosen?! #c Oder hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag? |rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Losen ist ne gute Sache, da gibbet dann keine Probleme. Vielleicht sollten wir dann in der Halbzeit die Plätze tauschen?

@ djoerni
lass du mal dein armes Würmchen stecken


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Also wir treffen uns VOR dem Dampfer, denn sobald wir anbord sind ist jeder mit seinem Krams beschäftigt und wir wollen ja vorher einen kleinen Umtrunk halten. (Wünsche? Ich würde sonst JM mitbringen) Auslosen finde ich auch am besten, so lernt man dann auch noch mehr Leute kennen.


----------



## offense80 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Bin richtig neidisch auf euch Jungs.... schade das es bei mir nicht geklappt hat. Aber ich wünsch euch jetzt schon mal super Wetter und noch bessere Fänge #6

Und ich will Bilder sehen....Biiiiilder und Berichte :q

Petri Heil euch allen


----------



## djoerni (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Noch 10 Tage Männers! Hoffen wir mal das das Wetter mitmacht!


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich hab gerade mal nach Fängen und der Nummerierung der Plätze gefragt!


----------



## Skizzza (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Und? Wie schauts aus?
JM klingt gut übrigens #6

Wieviel Uhr is denn treffen? Nobbi und Jens (Smutje und Kapitän) sind meißtens ab ca 5-5.30 vor ort. 
Daher schlag ich mal 5 Uhr vor, oder is das wem zu früh? :q


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Daher schlag ich mal 5 Uhr vor, oder is das wem zu früh? :q


Oh ha, d.h. hier um 2.30 losfahren.....|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## djoerni (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

5.00 Uhr ist gut.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



djoerni schrieb:


> 5.00 Uhr ist gut.



Perfekt


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Jungs, also ich finde 5 Uhr doch etwas SEHR früh, 
der Dampfer fährt erst um 7.30 ab! ^^
Ich würde eher so 6 Uhr sagen, denn die Plätze sind reserviert und wir werden die auslosen!


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Noch was!
Wer muss sich noch so einen SH Schein holen??


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

djoerni, Yupii und ich wollen die Scheine noch morgen bei Kott  holen....... |kopfkrat


----------



## Yupii (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

icke, aber ich erledige das am Sonntag.
Und 6.oo Uhr hört sich viel besser an, da wir doch ein paar km fahren müssen:q


----------



## Yupii (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> djoerni, Yupii und ich wollen die Scheine noch morgen bei Kott  holen....... |kopfkrat


oh Rolf war schneller..
|supergri


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

@ angelnrolfman
Kannst du mir den Schein mitbringen?? Geht das?


----------



## Yupii (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

ich heisse nicht angelnrolfmann, aber..
den Schein druckst du dir aus? und willst nur die Marke?


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Aso, sorry ich hatte das eben anders gelesen! 
Joa, wenn ich den Schein ausdrucken kann (Wo?), dann mache ich das!
Dann bräuchte ich nur die Marke!


----------



## Yupii (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich weiss nicht mehr, wo ich ihn ausgedruckt habe, aber ich bringe dir ne Kopie mit:q


----------



## djoerni (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Braucht ihr nicht. Die Kopien liegen da aus.
Dann bestelle ich drei Stück bei Kott.

Noch jemand Wurmbedarf?


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



djoerni schrieb:


> Noch jemand Wurmbedarf?



Ne danke ich habe schon Würmer!!! :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

djoerni bitte für mich auch 3stück


----------



## Yupii (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Na, alle schon nervös:q. Ist so ruhig hier|rolleyes
Bis jetzt sieht es ja für Sonntag wettertechnisch gut aus.#6


----------



## djoerni (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Tiiiiiiiiefenentspannt... 
Hoffe wir bekommen wenigstens ne 2-3 am Wochenende. 
Sonst steht der Kahn|uhoh:


----------



## Yupii (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



djoerni schrieb:


> Tiiiiiiiiefenentspannt...
> Hoffe wir bekommen wenigstens ne 2-3 am Wochenende.
> Sonst steht der Kahn|uhoh:



dann kannste ja ne Runde rudern:q


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hallo,
Hier mal live aus Heiligenhafen

Habe bisher 2 Ausfahrten gemacht. Einmal vier und sechs dorsche.

Alle gingen auf rote beifänger , auf Pilker und Gummifisch kein  Erfolg.

Morgen nochmal raus und dann freue ich mich auf  Sonntag#6


----------



## djoerni (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Wie tief habt ihr denn gefischt?


----------



## djoerni (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Kott verkauft keine SH Marken mehr. Laut Kott nurnoch im Rathaus.


----------



## lausi97 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Und nu?Kann schlecht ausem Sauerland diese verdammten Marken in Helitown holen,nach hause fahrn und am Sonntag wieder.


----------



## HerrHamster (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Toll und wie sollen wir dann welche bekommen??! 
Da ist doch echt sche**e!""""


----------



## HerrHamster (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Shit Lausi97 war schneller! ; )


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Und nu?Kann schlecht ausem Sauerland diese verdammten Marken in Helitown holen,nach hause fahrn und am Sonntag wieder.


 
So isses, Yupii und ich sind ja auch keine "Eingeborenen" , von daher auch noch ohne Marke. Hatten vor die Dinger Sonntagmorgen bei Kott zu holen........

Hat einer nen Plan? |bigeyes


----------



## HerrHamster (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Kann die nicht ein "Einheimischer" für alle kaufen und wir geben ihm dann das Geld am Sonntag?


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Kann die nicht ein "Einheimischer" für alle kaufen und wir geben ihm dann das Geld am Sonntag?


 

Das'n Plan.... #6.
Wer kommt aus der Ecke?........


----------



## lausi97 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Kann man nicht den Kutter anrufen und der besorgt die?


----------



## HerrHamster (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich hatte ja schon mal beim Kutter gefragt und die haben mich auf den Angelladen verwiesen! ^^


----------



## lausi97 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hab gerad bei Baltic angerufen,die ham noch!


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hab gerad bei Baltic angerufen,die ham noch!


 

Sollten wir da reservieren oder welche zurücklegenlassen ? 
Sonntagmorgen würde es sonst schlecht aussehen, wenn keine mehr da sind ....#c


----------



## HerrHamster (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Japp! Mag das jemannd in die Hand nehmen??


----------



## djoerni (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Habe bei Baltic 6 Stück bestellt.


----------



## lausi97 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Braucht nur anrufen und reservieren lassen!Hab ich für meiner einer allein gemacht,sorry.
Solltet ihr für euch evtl auch machen,dann gibbet es kein bös blut,wenn dann einer nich kommt.


----------



## lausi97 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

dann hätten wir schon 9


----------



## lausi97 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

yupii kannste die dinger trotzdem mal kopieren,mann weiß ja mittlerweile garnich was mann in De alles zum Angeln brauch|bigeyes#c|kopfkrat;+


----------



## HerrHamster (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

@djoerni 
Für wen hast denn jetzt alles??? 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=9395


----------



## Yupii (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

wieviel der Vordrucke soll ich mitbringen?


----------



## HerrHamster (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich würde jetzt einfach sagen 12 Stk.! oder lad das Dokument einfach hoch!


----------



## Yupii (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

hier ist es:


----------



## djoerni (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

6 Stück. 4 Sind über.


----------



## HerrHamster (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Dann bitte eine für mich!


----------



## Franky D (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich hab meine marke bereits bin ja in sierksdorf im urlaub und war dafür im bürgerbüro neustadt die angelläden haben die wohl nicht mehr oder nicht alle aber by the way gibts schon taktiken bei euch oder traut sich einer ne prognose bezüglich anzahl der dorsche die auf die planken gelegt werden^^


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



Franky D schrieb:


> Ich hab meine marke bereits bin ja in sierksdorf im urlaub und war dafür im bürgerbüro neustadt die angelläden haben die wohl nicht mehr oder nicht alle aber by the way gibts schon taktiken bei euch oder traut sich einer ne prognose bezüglich anzahl der dorsche die auf die planken gelegt werden^^


 
Hi, bezueglich der "Taktik"..... wie "schwarzangler" schon schrieb, gefangen wurde wohl nur auf rote Beifänger. Pilker und Gufi liefen wohl nicht, was sich aber evtl. noch ändern könnte? |bigeyes Von daher sind Wattis auch mit in der Köderkiste...... #6.... man muss für alles gewappnet sein.


----------



## oppa 23 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

moin zusammen habe mal ne frage an euch könnt ihr mir sagen ob man in heiligenhafen eis bekommt was man morgens mit aufs schiff nehmen kann bevor die kutter auslaufen?!
bin sonntag auch kurzfristig in heiligenhafen


----------



## djoerni (1. August 2012)

Eis brauchen wir auch noch. 
Wüsste gerne wie tief gefischt wird. Vor zwei Wochen auf 15-18 Meter gingen jigs in rot und rot/schwarz und gufis in motoroil und japanrot. 
Wenn es bei dem "Wind" bleibt, gehen ja 30 Gramm snaps. 


----------



## Franky D (1. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Eis gibts in der fischhalle weiß aber nicht ob die frühs schon auf haben ich sehs schon da schweigen sich die tüftler wieder aus^^


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2012)

So ein hexenwerk ist das ja nun nicht 
Werde auch noch ein paar wattis mitnehmen Falls wittlinge da sind. Ansonsten gufi und Pilker.


----------



## Yupii (2. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



djoerni schrieb:


> So ein hexenwerk ist das ja nun nicht 
> Werde auch noch ein paar wattis mitnehmen Falls wittlinge da sind. Ansonsten gufi und Pilker.


Haste uns auch welche bestellt?


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Habe 75 Wattis bestellt. Für jeden 25.


----------



## Yupii (2. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



djoerni schrieb:


> Habe 75 Wattis bestellt. Für jeden 25.


es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, dass du langsam auch selbstständig denken kannst:q:q:q


----------



## HerrHamster (2. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich habe nch nie mit wattis geangelt und habe auch keine AUsrüstung dafür, hoffe mal das was auf gummi geht!


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Nachläufervorfach kannste für 3 euro bei Baltic kaufen. Wenn nix geht, ne Alternative auf Butt und Wittels.


----------



## djoerni (3. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Bis Sonntag Männer! Freu mich auf die Tour!
Und vergesst die Sonnencreme nicht!


----------



## HerrHamster (3. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich freu mich auch schon riesig! 
Wollen wir mal auf viel Fisch hoffen!


----------



## djoerni (3. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Habe mal meine Fühler ausgestreckt. Viele Kutter fahren Richtung Tonne 5. 
Im flachen ist wohl im Moment nicht viel zu holen. 
Das deckt sich mit unserer Tour vor zwei Wochen. Da standen die besseren Fische bei 15-20 Metern. 
Hoffen wir mal das unser Kapitän das auch weiss #h


----------



## lausi97 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Traurige Nachricht,kommen nur zu zweit.Mein Sohnemann ist mit Drüsenfieber heut nacht ins Krankenhaus:c.Wenn noch einer mit will,ist ja schon bezahlt.

bis Sonntag dann

lausi


----------



## djoerni (3. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Dann mal gute Besserung an deinen Sohn!
Ich horch nochmal ob jemand bei dem Wetter Lust hat.


----------



## HerrHamster (3. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Joa, das wüsche ich auch! 

Der Wind sieht nicht so gut aus! ^^

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/heiligenhafen&wf_cmp=7


----------



## Yupii (3. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

ich frag meinen Schwiegersohn


----------



## Yupii (3. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

nein, er will/kann doch nicht, da meine tochter hochschwanger ist und es jeden Tag losgehen kann|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Watt habt ihr mit dem Wind? zuviel oder zuwenig?


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Watt habt ihr mit dem Wind? zuviel oder zuwenig?


 
Hi lausi,

das ist zu wenig Wind, da bekommt man unter Umständen keine anständige Drift hin ..... .

Yupii, djoerni,
ich frage sunny nochmal, ob er mit möchte. Ich treffe ihn nachher zum BBQ...... . Evtl. hat er doch Lust?! #c
Gebe morgen früh Bescheid........


----------



## djoerni (3. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Mach das mal#6 
Sollte er wirklich nördlich Fehmarn ins Tiefe fahren, ist wenig Drift nicht mal schlecht. Keine Drift im Flachen ist tödlich...


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Nabend, 

also sunny kann beim besten Willen nicht.....#c....... evtl. findet sich ja noch einer |rolleyes


----------



## elbetaler (3. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

djoerni,
bin ganz und gar Deiner Meinung. Seid doch alle mal froh, dass wir uns nicht im Vorfeld über Übelkeits-Medikamente unterhalten müssen.
Jeder, der sich unsicher ist, ob er "durchhält", sollte sich Reisetabletten oder -kaugummis mitnehmen. Selbst leichtes Wanken des Kutters kann zum K..... animieren. Wenn´s am Ego kratzt, man braucht es ja keinem zu sagen. Auf jeden Fall ist es so entspannter und man kann sich uU. den wichtigen Dingen widmen: Angeln + nen lütten JM! 

Freu mich, Petri und Tschüss.

(kann jemand evt. Video-Sequenzen herstellen und später gegen entspr. Obulus eine Erinnerungs-CD für alle Teilnehmer brennen?)


----------



## mathei (3. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



elbetaler schrieb:


> djoerni,
> bin ganz und gar Deiner Meinung. Seid doch alle mal froh, dass wir uns nicht im Vorfeld über Übelkeits-Medikamente unterhalten müssen.
> Jeder, der sich unsicher ist, ob er "durchhält", sollte sich Reisetabletten oder -kaugummis mitnehmen. Selbst leichtes Wanken des Kutters kann zum K..... animieren. Wenn´s am Ego kratzt, man braucht es ja keinem zu sagen. Auf jeden Fall ist es so entspannter und man kann sich uU. den wichtigen Dingen widmen: Angeln + nen lütten JM!
> 
> ...


 
genau.petri den fängern sonntag.ich leider nicht #q jörg hast heute alles richtig gemacht. aus dem nicht kam ne gute welle auf.von stärke 0 auf 5.man wurd ich durchgeschüttelt.


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Mann Mann, 
bei der "Windvorhersage" für morgen....|rolleyes, da könnte man schon fast mit "Stachelschweinpose" angeln .....


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Moin! Trööt komplett gelesen! Wünsche Euch für morgen einen Super Tag mit leichter Bewölkung und Wind 2-3! 2 Mal 550 km an einem Tag ist mir definitiv zu viel. Wer zur Fischfütterung neigt, sollte sich Kaudragees (z.B. Prep) in der Apotheke besorgen. 
Wenn wenig Drift = Auch mal ein Plattfisch Paternoster rein halten ... 
@Lausi = Ruf Dich morgen auf dem Kutter mal an...

Viel Spaß und viele 70 er!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich war am Donnerstag nochmal raus. Sind in Richtung Fahrrinne  bei 15 bis 20 Meter .
Hatte 8 davon 5 zum mitnehmen. Alle wieder auf Beifänger.
Alle Ausfahrten die ich mitgemacht habe war kaum Drift vorhanden da sehr wenig Wind war.
Bin aber zufrieden Kapitän und Crew wie immer bestens gelaunt und auf der suche nach Fisch .
So bis morgen auf ein leckeres Köppi. #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Moin Leute!

Dann mal viel PetriHeil für morgen! #6
Wir werden morgen auch angreifen, mal sehen was da so kommt.


----------



## JapanRot (4. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich wünsche Euch auch viel Spaß.
Werde morgen in meiner Ecke auch mit dem Kleinboot raus.

Grüßt mir meinen Kpt. Jens & Nobbi ganz lieb.

--Maik--


----------



## HerrHamster (4. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

So also ich habe gerade mit dem Kutter gesprochen! 
- Wetter ist im Moment ganz gut! (soll sich aber ändern, leider)
- Fänge; schwer aber machbar

Zum Thema Auslosen, nummern sind in die Reeling eingestanzt also machen wir vor Ort! 

Ich werde um 6:20 am Kutter sein und müsste dann noch diese Karte holen, muss vorher noch zu Kott und Köder etc kaufen.

Ich fahr in Bremen heute um 17 Uhr los weil ich noch nen Kumpel in der Nähe von Buxtehude besuche, lese aber hier noch via Handy mit.

Wenn noch was wichtiges ist bitte eben anrufen, Nummer habt ihr alle.

Bis morgen und euch allen ne gute Reise.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hallo,
Werde meinen kleinen (10j) noch mitbringen , der war am Donnerstag schon mit raus und macht mich nun ganz bekloppt weil wieder mit möchte.#c

Hoffe es findet sich noch ein Mitfahrer da mein kleiner ja nur 20€ bezahlen muss.


----------



## Stingray (4. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Ich werde um 6:20 am Kutter sein und müsste dann noch diese Karte holen, muss vorher noch zu Kott und Köder etc kaufen.



Also treffen vorm Kutter um 6:20 Uhr und nicht 6:00 Uhr |kopfkrat ? Je später um so besser |supergri|supergri.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## lausi97 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

denke das wir schon gegen 5Uhr da sind,fahren heut nacht um 12 los.


----------



## djoerni (4. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Was heißt denn schlechtes Wetter? Der vorausgesagte Wind ist ok, und gegen Regen kann man was tun! 
Packe gleich Klamotten und dann Fussi gucken. 
Morgen um vier sind Yuppi und angelnrolfman hoffentlich pünktlich da. 
Und Fisch bekommen wir schon.
Wohin fährt er denn im Moment? Hat er was gesagt?


----------



## HerrHamster (4. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



Stingray schrieb:


> Also treffen vorm Kutter um 6:20 Uhr und nicht 6:00 Uhr |kopfkrat ? Je später um so besser |supergri|supergri.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Naja ihr könnt euch ja schon um 6 treffen nur ich muss noch ein paar Köder und Beifänger besorgen, weil ohne ist schelcht! |supergri


Nein wohin hat Sie nicht gesagt! Musst sonst nochmal anrufen! :m


----------



## Yupii (4. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



djoerni schrieb:


> Morgen um vier sind Yuppi und angelnrolfman hoffentlich pünktlich da.


Hoffentlich kriegst du dein Hinterteil rechtzeitig aus der Furzmolle:q:q


----------



## Skizzza (4. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

War vorhin beim Schiff, fänge waren mau. Aber morgen soll besser werden  plätze wurden auch schon abgesteckt, alles roger also. Bis morgen!!


----------



## thomas19 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hallo Leute,
ich werd ca. 6:30 h da sein, ich bin die ganze Woche 3:20 h aufgestanden.
Petri
thomas19 |wavey:


----------



## Franky D (4. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich muss nun leider auch passen :-( hab mir wohl beim essen den magen verdreht... Ich wünsch euch ganz digges petri mit viel fisch und einer tollen tour mit viel spaß


----------



## djoerni (4. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## djoerni (5. August 2012)

Auf in den Kampf! Die Wettervorhersage passt ja schonmal...


----------



## HerrHamster (5. August 2012)

Ich habe verschalfen und stühle immer noch in Buxtehude, schaffe es auch nicht mehr rechtzeitig nach Heiligenhafen! Ihr musst leider ohne mich klarkommen! So eine ********!


----------



## sunny (5. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Oh man Hamster, es steht mir ja eigentlich nicht zu, hier was zu schreiben, weil ich nicht an der Tour teilnehme. Aber wie schlecht ist das denn? Du verpennst deine von dir organisierten Fahrt, unglaublich #d.


----------



## HerrHamster (5. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ja danke! 
Kannst dir dann ja denken wie doll ich mich ägere!
Aber was soll ich machen??!!


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (5. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

|sagnix


----------



## Maxi52 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Er hat was verpasst ! Ich habe drei schöne Dinger gefangen . Auch wenn ich nicht zur Gruppe gehöre . Toller Tag !


----------



## mathei (5. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



Maxi52 schrieb:


> Er hat was verpasst ! Ich habe drei schöne Dinger gefangen . Auch wenn ich nicht zur Gruppe gehöre . Toller Tag !


 
wie jetzt ? schon zurück ?


----------



## djoerni (5. August 2012)

Nö. Noch alle am filetieren!


----------



## Maxi52 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Fahren jetzt in den Hafen !


----------



## Chiforce (5. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich hab die Hafenankunft mal festhgehalten:
(bin grade 2 Urlaubswochen hier)



























MfG

Chiforce


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Und was ging????


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Ich habe verschalfen und stühle immer noch in Buxtehude, schaffe es auch nicht mehr rechtzeitig nach Heiligenhafen! Ihr musst leider ohne mich klarkommen! So eine ********!



Sachen gibts?|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Ich habe verschalfen und stühle immer noch in Buxtehude, schaffe es auch nicht mehr rechtzeitig nach Heiligenhafen! Ihr musst leider ohne mich klarkommen! So eine ********!


 

Aaaaaalex!!!!

Gut organisiert haste die Tour, kannste nächstes Mal wieder so machen.....(angedacht ist Wismar, so die Männers hier)!!!) 
Nur eins vorweg......auf wem die erste Runde Kaltgetränke geht, steht wohl ausser Frage 

PS. Hatten einen schönen und lustigen Tag, Fische gab's auch.....


----------



## Norbi (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Mensch...Rolf,bist Du auf Diät was Fangbericht und Bilder betrifft?????
Will nächstes mal auch mit!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



> PS. Hatten einen schönen und lustigen Tag, Fische gab's auch.....


Den Bericht find ich etwas dürftig........
;-))))))


----------



## Yupii (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

macht Herr Hamster, unser Superorganisator|supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Moin Norbi, moin Thomas, hallo alle zusammen

brauchte eben noch Zeit, Tackle duschen u.s.w. u.s.w.
Tja, wo fange ich mal an...... also vorweg, bildertechnisch sind wir völlig arm dran, da Brassenwürger leider nicht mit auf Tour war. Sehr schade! 
Mein Morgen?! begann um 1:30h mit dem Aufstehen.....2:30h Treffen bei Yupii in Celle, damit wir um 4:00h djoerni in Hamburg abholen konnten..... so ging's Richtung Heiligenhafen. (Nebenbei bemerkt, einer unserer Mitfahrer hatte geruchstechnisch wohl eine hammerharte Nacht mit einer südländischen Schönheit über mehr als 12 Runden Dauerkampf hinter sich (Knobi pur!!) Sorry Djoerni, aber so'n bisschen brennen meine Augen heute noch. ):q
In Heiligenhafen angekommen noch Wattis und die SH-Marke schnell geholt und ab zum Kutter...... einige waren schon vor Ort, die ersten "Fachgespräche" gingen los.
Dann tauchte der Kaptain auf uns sagte, ein Herr Hamster hätt ihn angerufen und abgesagt, (Gund "absolute Verpennung) !! 
Die Gesíchter verzogen sich. War er doch unser Organisator, der die Pokale, sowie das 30 min Feuerwerk für die Rückfahrt in den Hafen im Auto hatte (). OK, muss auch ohne gehen.
Dann ging es los, Auslosung der Plätze haben wir ausgelassen, das wir wirklich genug Platz hatten. #6
So langsam kam die Nervosität auf und alle warteten darauf, dass der Kaptain Gas wegnimmt und endlich hupt...|rolleyes.
....wir hatten uns ja in Vorfeld schon das Wetter beobachtet und uns Gedanken über zu wenig Drift gemacht..... war wohl ünbegründet, da wir bei den ersten Stops selbst mit 150Gr kaum Grundkontakt bekamen |bigeyes. Da standen wir nun, die "Ultraleichtfischer"...... nach ein paar Driften hatte der Kaptain wohl ein Einsehen und setzte in's flachere Wasser um, schon kamen einige Wittlinge und Dorsche an's Tageslicht..... dann einige Platte auf Wattis oder gehakt. Wobei glaube ich Stingray Tagesbester mit einem Dorsch über 70 cm wurde? (dickes Petri!!! #6)
Die gesammte Angelei war schon sehr zäh, da es echt schwer war, die "schuppigen Gesellen" zum Landgang zu über reden.
Aber "Schneider" ist wohl keiner aus unserer Truppe gewesehen. Ob es nun der Daddy von Skizza war, der durch "Einweisung" seines Sohnes (Sven) diesen wirklich deklassierte  und in den "B-Kader" verwies. Geantwortet hat Sven mit einen wirklich schönen Dorsch #6. Jerder hatte Fisch.....
Schiff, Kaptain und Crew wirklich super. Schon beim Biss und der krummen Rute stand jemand mit Kescher oder Gaff daneben. Wirklich gut!(Ihr seht uns wieder !!!)
Alles in Allem war es eine gelungene Tour, sicherlich haben wir mehr Fischkontakt erwartet, aber man kann es eben nicht erzwingen.
Gelernt habe ich auch echt viel, so die Bissvorhersage des Kameraden "Elbetaler" neben mir.. (Bumm, Bumm, Bumm...... auf Englisch Bang, Bang, Bang!!) :q
Hat Riesenspass gemacht, nette Leute aus vielen Ecken Deutschlands kennengelernt . Sogar aus dem Sauerland !! #6 Lausi und sein Kumpel sind nachts um 23:45h zuhause gestartet, um morgens pünktlich mit an Bord zu sein !!! Hut ab!! #6
Die gesammte An- und Abfahrt war dank Yupii wirklich entspannt und Urlaub pur, Danke dafür nochmal Uwe! 
Bei soviel erlebten Spass, freue ich mich schon wieder auf die nächste Tour.....wäre schön, wenn wir bei solche Touren mal Teilnehmer für ein ganzen Kutter zusammen bekommen würden...... 

Also, bis zum nächsten Mal #6


----------



## Norbi (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Na es geht doch Rolf#6#6#6#h#h


----------



## thomas19 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hallo Leute,
ich fand der Angeltag war gelungen, das Schiff war von Platz, Fahrgeschwindigkeit u. Gastronomie das Beste, was ich bisher erlebt hatte. Auf welchem Angelkutter bekommt man schon frisch gezapftes Pils u. Matjesbrötchen. Wenn wir noch mehr fangen wollen, dann müssen wir das nächste Mal bei Neumond los u. nicht bei Vollmond. Meine beiden Dorsche hatten mehrere Kleinfische in der Speiseröhre. Die Wurmangelei hat gezeigt, daß der Kapitän fast immer am Fisch war.
Ansonsten ist mir aufgefallen, dass alle Schiffe, außer die "Einigkeit"
Probleme haben, Sonntags ihr Schiff voll zu bekommen.

Petri
thomas19 |wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich sach nur SAUGEILE Tour und Truppe.

Ja Rolf so sind wir Sauerländer nu mal,wenn wir sagen: passt scho,dann verpennen wir auch nicht|supergri.

Müssen wa auf jeden nochmal machen war ein heiden Spaß,besonders das betreute Angeln(insider).

Bei se way,wollte im November nochmal los,wenn dann einer Bock hat können wir uns ja kurzschließen.

@Stingray:

"war schön mit dir Babe"|supergri

lausi


----------



## offense80 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Schöner Bericht Rolf....

Schade das ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Aber vielleicht paßt der nächste Termin besser. Hab im Board gelesen gehabt, das am 05.08. auch noch 5 Plätze auf der Blauort frei geworden #q..... 2 geile Touren und ich konnte an keiner teilnehmen. 
Wie lange ist eigentlich noch Makrelenzeit von Büsum aus?

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch


Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## Stingray (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

War eine klasse Tour #6. Wir hatten viel Spaß und auch ein paar Fische |supergri. Leider hatte auch ich eine Kamera vergessen. Gibt es überhaupt Bilder ?


@lausi97   Dito #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

So, der erste Bericht war ja schon mal net schlecht - jetzt aber ran mit den Fotos ;-=))


----------



## Yupii (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Müssen wa auf jeden nochmal machen war ein heiden Spaß,besonders das betreute Angeln(insider).
> 
> lausi



Gott sei dank bin nicht ich gemeint:q


----------



## Skizzza (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ein paar Fotos werd ich am Wochenende noch hochladen, sobald ich wieder zuhause bin! Kann mich nur anschließen, sehr nette Tour und super Leute! Gerne wieder!


----------



## Chiforce (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So, der erste Bericht war ja schon mal net schlecht - jetzt aber ran mit den Fotos ;-=))



Ein Paar hab ich ja schon von den Heimkehrern geliefert


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

@Chiforce,  Danke für die Bilder !! 
Lausi, 
November geht an , bin auf jeden Fall dabei #6
Offense (Micha), 
behalt dir den Novembertermin mal im Hinterkopf , macht schon Spass mit dem Haufen. Wenn jetzt noch ein paar nette Bildchen von Sven (Skizza) kommen........


----------



## Stingray (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Lausi,
> November geht an , bin auf jeden Fall dabei #6
> Offense (Micha),
> behalt dir den Novembertermin mal im Hinterkopf , macht schon Spass mit dem Haufen.



Und Schlafhamster macht wieder die Orga. Dann haben wir mehr Platz :m:q:q.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stühmper (6. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

@Offense 80

Die letzte Ausfahrt auf Makrele findet am 21.08. ab Büsum

statt , die Makrelen stehen aber nicht mehr in Schwärmen 

und Ende Juli waren 50 Hoch - Schnitt 30 Fische pro 

Angler .

Gruß Stühmper


----------



## Yupii (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

@ lausi
ich bin mit 2 Leuten auch dabei#6
Da ich ohne Rollator komme, werde ich ne Pflegekraft dabei haben:q


----------



## HerrHamster (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich sach nur SAUGEILE Tour und Truppe.
> 
> Ja Rolf so sind wir Sauerländer nu mal,wenn wir sagen: passt scho,dann verpennen wir auch nicht|supergri.
> 
> ...





Stingray schrieb:


> Und Schlafhamster macht wieder die Orga. Dann haben wir mehr Platz :m:q:q.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Also ich wäre auf jedenfall dabei im November, nur fahre ich dann schon einen Tag früher los, falls ich dann wieder verschalfe könnte ihr mich ausm Hotel holen! |rolleyes


----------



## Norbi (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Also ich wäre auf jedenfall dabei im November, nur fahre ich dann schon einen Tag früher los, falls ich dann wieder verschalfe könnte ihr mich ausm Hotel holen! |rolleyes



Ich denke im November sind die Hamster im Winterschlaf:m#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Also ich wäre auf jedenfall dabei im November, nur fahre ich dann schon einen Tag früher los, falls ich dann wieder verschalfe könnte ihr mich ausm Hotel holen! |rolleyes


 
Na Alex, 
mit der Organisation der November-Tour (die Letze haste schon gut gemacht !!!#6) und einer Runde "Kaltgetränke" auf der Tour..... "vergessen" wir dein "Formtief" von Sonntag ganz schnell!!!


----------



## lausi97 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hört sich doch schonmal gut an mit November,hatte mir da den 24. ausgeguckt,weil da hab ich frei und Sohnemann darf dann erst wieder Sport machen.

Hamsterchen würdest du da wieder die Orga übernehmen?Bekommst auch nen JM,sofern du nicht|schlaf:|supergri.

Wieder auf der Monika? War doch eigentlich ganz gut.

|wavey:lausi


P.S. Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Yupii du nicht


----------



## HerrHamster (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hamster halten nur am 05. August einen eintägigen Winterschlaf!  
Also im November wäre ich auch wieder dabei. Wobei der 24 noch echt lange hin ist.!  
Von mir aus auch wieder auf der Monika, dann erlebe ich das auch mal! 

Gibts eigentlich ein paar Bilder???


----------



## sunny (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Wenn der Termin passt, bin ich auch dabei. 

@Hamster
Egal welchen Kutter wir nehmen. Spar dir das Hotel und schlaf da drauf . Dann sollte eigentlich nichts mehr schiefgehen können :q.


----------



## HerrHamster (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Joa das wäre auch eine Idee! :vik:
Aber im November mache ich das nicht!

Soll ich dann mal das Ganze checken? Neuer Thread?

€dit:
Anfrage ist raus!


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Joa das wäre auch eine Idee! :vik:
> Aber im November mache ich das nicht!
> 
> Soll ich dann mal das Ganze checken? Neuer Thread?
> ...


 
OK, looft !! #6


----------



## lausi97 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

neuer Trööt wäre glob ick besser,kannst meiner einer schon mit 3 mann eintragen.Stichtag für Anmeldungen  würd ich mal den 1.November vorschlagen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



lausi97 schrieb:


> neuer Trööt wäre glob ick besser,kannst meiner einer schon mit 3 mann eintragen.Stichtag für Anmeldungen würd ich mal den 1.November vorschlagen.


 
Jupp, 
sehe ich auch so...... neuer Trööt und gut. #6
(1. November Stichtag passt gut Lausi!) 
Wie Honeyball schon auf der ersten Seite schrieb, VERBINDLICH.... heisst, fairerweise der Truppe gegenüber nach dem 1. November keine Kostenerstattung bei Nichtteilnahme....


----------



## lausi97 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Verbindlich ist für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit.
Da wird auch nienich drüber Diskutiert,punkt.Und ich denke mal aufgrund dessen,das es noch nen bisserl dauert,kann man sich das denn dann terminlich auch so dahin basteln.


----------



## mathei (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Aaaaaalex!!!!
> 
> Gut organisiert haste die Tour, kannste nächstes Mal wieder so machen.....(angedacht ist Wismar, so die Männers hier)!!!)
> Nur eins vorweg......auf wem die erste Runde Kaltgetränke geht, steht wohl ausser Frage
> ...



also laut den letzten meldungen nun doch nicht wismar ?|kopfkrat;+
schade. ich find es gut da.


----------



## Yupii (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

also mich is eins, egal, ob Wismar, Heiligenhafen oder Laboe, ich bin mit 2 Personen dabei, mein Pfleger|supergri und ich( wenn ich den Tag trotz meines hohen Alters noch erlebe:q). Und noch ein Tip an meinen jungen Freund, damit ihm sein Vater nicht wieder zeigt, wie man Fische fängt, aber hinterher rumjammern|supergri: ich sach noch, nimm rote Perlen......#6


----------



## lausi97 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

brüll ich schmeiß mich weg yupii

mir ists auch latte wohin aber die Monika war nicht schlecht.


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Verbindlich ist für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit.
> Da wird auch nienich drüber Diskutiert,punkt.Und ich denke mal aufgrund dessen,das es noch nen bisserl dauert,kann man sich das denn dann terminlich auch so dahin basteln.


 
Lausi, genau so sehe ich das auch #6 . Jeder hat Zeit genug, um zu planen etc. 
Sage es nur, weil bei anderen Touren (z.B. Makrelentour in solchen Fällen auch wieder nachgefragt wurde........)

Auch mir ist der Kutter "egal"...... passe mich da der Mehrheit an. Monika war vom Kutter und Besatzung schon gut...... (hier haben aber andere Kollegen mehr Erfahrung, als ich, der aus der "staubigen Heide" kommt :q:q)


----------



## mathei (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

naja, will mich ja nicht aufdrengen. konnte ja leider nicht dabei sein ( einschulung ). wismar kam ja aus eurem munde. die crista ist ganz gut. die peter 2 nicht so. auch wenn es ein stall ist.
bischen zeit ist ja noch zum diskutieren.|supergri
in dem sinne |wavey:


----------



## elbetaler (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hallo an alle, die mich lieben und die mich hassen.

Einen Satz noch zur Tour. Rein menschlich war´s wirklich eine Bereicherung. Das hatte man schon anders erfahren müssen, dass der digitale Buchstabensalat-Mensch aus´m Netz in real sich ganz anders präsentiert. Da waren neben der üblichen Fachsimpelei "richtige" Gespräche möglich! Rolf, lausi, skizzza+V, stingray..... also alle: Bleibt wie Ihr seid....und besser!
Das geht jetzt besonders an unsere grosse Gemeinde der heimlichen und unheimlichen Mitleser: Es war echt auffällig, dass keiner aus der Reihe getanzt ist! Das zum Thema Allohohl, hick..hick! Dafür ein grosses Danke an alle! Alles in Maßen. Und was wurde da nicht rumgeblödelt und gelacht. Zugegeben, lückenlos war die Kontrolle nicht. Was da evtl. geschnüffelt wurde....? Keine Ahnung.
Skizzza: Bleib am Ball und: Das Wichtigste immer zuerst! Viel Erfolg beim Studium.
Kurz noch zum Angeln selbst. Es hat sich nicht wirklich eine Methode als die erfolgreichste dargestellt. Von Pilker und Gufi solo, über Pilker mit einem oder zwei BF, dabei mit/ohne Drilling, ...und die verschiedenen Naturköder-Montagen, war fast alles ausprobiert worden. Selbst ging ich volles Risiko, indem ich möglichst weitab die Fische "anpeitschte" (meist Pilker solo bzw.+1BF), und das vom Bug aus, sowohl in die Andrift als auch in die halbe Abdrift. Dieser Mut wurde leider nicht in dem Maße belohnt. Da wars dann nach langer Zeit mal wieder soweit: einem Bomben-Hänger musste ich mit einer Montage Tribut zollen.

Verdammt noch mal! Was ist nur aus den vielbesungenen Hlghafener Fanggründen geworden?! Und das waren FANGGRÜNDE! Tonne 5! Ha! Fast nix! Das muss man schon ehrlicherweise zugeben. Ich meine, dem Käptn war das auch sichtbar peinlich. Aber er heisst nicht Moses. Ich habe vor Jahren gerade dort Dorsche gepumpt (im Sommer), preise den Herren! Da hats geknallt (BAMMMM-BAMMMM!)! Man hat Norge-Fahrer bedauert, soviel Geld ausgegeben zu haben. Ja, die guten alten Zeiten.

Hört mal, ich bin für eine Vollcharter mit MS-Vorwärts (R.Schmidt, Insel Poel). Die letzte Tour hats gezeigt: um die 15 Nasen haben Bock, sehr viel mehr werden es kaum. Schmidt nimmt 12 Leute mit, kann sein 13,14. Das würde definitiv super passen. Aufgrund der Vollcharter vergisst er auch schon mal "auf die Uhr zu schauen". Als Fischfinder ist der Mann eine Granate, menschlich gesehen - gibt es da kontroverse Meinungen. Wenn man sein Regime achtet, kann man viel Spass haben. Und neben dem Spass war immer gut Fisch in den Kisten! Im Frühjahr 2010 allerdings, und das ist einmalig - hatte keiner von 12 Anglern einen Fisch! Und da ist er sich nen Wolf gefahren! Es war einfach nix da!

Na juht, mir geht die Tinte langsam aus. Noch bissel Sport gucken.


Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

@elbetaler (Jörg)

gut geschrieben !! #6#6


----------



## sunny (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ich persönlich wäre auch für ein anderes Fanggebiet. 

Auch wenn ich von der MS Monika wegen der freundlichen Crew und der Sauberkeit sehr angetan bin #6, die langen Anfahrtswege zu den Fanggründen und die meist geringen Fänge sprechen nicht für Heiligenhafen #d.


----------



## Yupii (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

@ elbetaler
#6#6 super Beitrag

was die Fanggründe angeht: da muss ich sunny leider Recht geben. In HH hat es stark nachgelassen "gestern war gut"
 Also Wismar oder Poel ist für uns genauso weit wie Laboe oder HH. Daher sit es wurscht. Wir sind auf alle Fälle mit zwei Leuten dabei:q:q
Vielleicht hat Skizza ja bis dahin gelernt, rote Perlen zu verwenden:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Moin Männers,
da stimme ich euch zu...... wenn da fangtechnisch doch *NOCH MEHR* zu holen ist ()...... 
Also Herr Hamster, dreh den Kompass auch mal Richtung Osten mit deinen Anfragen, OK? 


......... (schnell nochmal notieren, rote Perlen....rote Perlen, dann geht was!!) :q:q


----------



## mathei (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

vorwärts hört sich gut an. ( angeltechnisch )


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> vorwärts hört sich gut an. ( angeltechnisch )


 
Hm, da muss ich sagen, sollte schon beides passen....Fänge und Komfort .
(Unter uns gesagt, da´hat die Monika einen guten Schnitt vorgelegt!!!) #6
Aber ihr kennt euch da aus...... also her mit den Vorschlägen.
Netten Kutter, nette Crew und Fisch, mehr wollen wir doch garnicht !! :q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hauptsache mit euch Angeln,egal wo und auf welchem Kutter:m,gut sollte nich nen Selenverkäufer sein und ein Kapitän der sein Handwerk versteht.


----------



## mathei (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

nachteil bei der vorwärts ist, das keine kabine in dem sinne ist zum zusammensitzen. da aber die meiste zeit aus angeln besteht ( kurze fahrzeit ), finde ich es nicht so kriegsentscheidend.


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> nachteil bei der vorwärts ist, das keine kabine in dem sinne ist zum zusammensitzen. da aber die meiste zeit aus angeln besteht ( kurze fahrzeit ), finde ich es nicht so kriegsentscheidend.


 
Na ja....nicht "kriegsentscheidend" im November? |bigeyes
Wie ich bei den Meisten hier rausgehört habe, wollen wir zwar angeln, aber auch die Möglichkeit haben mal zusammen zu sitzen, "tiefgründige Gespräche" führen  und evtl. ne warme Mahlzeit einnehmen zu können.... oder was meint der Rest?


----------



## mathei (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Na ja....nicht "kriegsentscheidend" im November? |bigeyes
> Wie ich bei den Meisten hier rausgehört habe, wollen wir zwar angeln, aber auch die Möglichkeit haben mal zusammen zu sitzen, "tiefgründige Gespräche" führen  und evtl. ne warme Mahlzeit einnehmen zu können.... oder was meint der Rest?


von der seite betrachtet geb ich dir recht. dann wäre die crista in wismar schon besser


----------



## Dorschrasta (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Moin Leute..

Ich verfolge dieses Thema schon ein paar Tage und mir wurde auch von einem eurer Mitfahrer Bericht über die gelungene Tour erstattet..

Nun möchte ich, da ihr ja bereits eure nächste Tour im MeckPom-Raum plant einen kleinen, vielleicht nicht ganz nutzlosen Tipp abgeben:

Die Strecke zwischen Travemünde und Rerik ist besonders in den späten Sommermonaten ein spitzenmäßiges Revier, wo auch noch richtige Massenfänge möglich sind, und die MS Vorwärts ist auch ein super Kutter, vor allem weil es auf Poel im Gegensatz zu Wismar nicht so überlaufen ist.. Allerdings beginnt im November in der Region die Heringszeit, sprich die Kutter fahren gezielt auf die Heringsschwärme und Dorsche und Wittlinge gehören dann mehr oder weniger nur zum Beifang.. Bei einer Chartertour könnte eine spezielle Dorschtour mit dem Kapitän besprochen werden, aber wenn ihr bei der Christa oder der Peter II aufsteigt, würdet ihr nur übersättigte Dorsche aus den 'Heringswolken' picken, ähnlich wie im Oeresund..


Petri Heil..

thomas


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

@Dorschrasta / Thomas,

danke für den Tip.....#6


----------



## mathei (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



Dorschrasta schrieb:


> Moin Leute..
> 
> Ich verfolge dieses Thema schon ein paar Tage und mir wurde auch von einem eurer Mitfahrer Bericht über die gelungene Tour erstattet..
> 
> ...


guter ansatz thomas.
das wiederum spricht für die vorwärts. vollcharter.
nachteil ohne kabine.  soll aber auf dem deck ein unterstand sein. ob es mittags nen warmen eintopf gibt ?, hacke ich mal nach.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Es gibt Eintopf mit Bockwurst


----------



## mathei (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



Wildkarpfen schrieb:


> Es gibt Eintopf mit Bockwurst


dann kann ich mir den anruf bei dir ja sparen :q:m


----------



## Dorschrasta (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Moin Rolf und Mathei..

Die Vorwärts ist für mich persönlich in der Ecke da oben der absolute Favorit und das bei jedem Wetter.. Was den 'Service' angeht, hinkt dieser Kutter manch anderem auf der deutschen Ostsee etwas hinterher, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte ein guter Kutter eher durch gute Fangerfolge und nicht durch einen beheizten Aufenthaltsraum und eine lange Speisekarte o.ä. bestechen.. Wie bei den meisten Kuttern in Dänemark z.B. steht auf der Vorwärts das Angeln im Fokus und eben nicht der Verkauf von Bier, Schnaps und Zigaretten.. 
Ich hab hier im Board schon einige etwas merkwürdige Berichte über Ausfahrten mit diesem Kutter gelesen und die beschriebenen Erfahrungen kann ich selbst nicht bestätigen.. Der Herr Schmidt ist gewiss ein sehr eigenwilliger Charakter, aber dieser Mann versteht sein Handwerk wie kein anderer in dem Gebiet.. Und sollte es tatsächlich einmal so sein, dass der Fang nicht passt, dann ist der Kapitän nicht bester Dinge, was aber verständlich ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass sich alle Mühe gegeben wird, ohne einen Erfolg verzeichnen zu können.. 
Die Wismarer, sprich die Christa und die Peter II, geben sich zwar auch reichlich Mühe, aber dort ist die Anfahrt auf die Fischgründe ähnlich lang wie von Heiligenhafen aus.. Wenn vor Rerik gefischt wird sind es gut und gerne 2h Anfahrt, somit gehen schon 3-4h durch die Tuckerei verloren, und das ist bei einer 8-stündigen Tour schon echt deftig.. Von Poel aus wird die Anfahrtszeit um die Hälfte verkürzt.. Die erste Stelle die der Schmidt im Regelfall anfährt ist ein 'Loch' nur 15 min vom Hafen entfernt.. 
Mit den Wismarern bin ich immer erfolgreich gewesen, ich hätte keinen Grund zu maulen, aber wenn es bei denen nicht läuft, ist es wie es ist, doch bei Herrn Schmidt wird aus Anstand den Anglern gegenüber auch mal eine  Stunde oder mehr hinten rangehängt.. Für ihn scheint es auf jeden Fall kein Selbstverständnis zu sein, dass er voll bebucht ist und ich bin der Auffassung, dass man daran einen guten Kutter erkennt..

Solltet ihr die Ausfahrt tatsächlich beim Schmidt buchen würde ich mich mit dazwischen mogeln wollen, sofern noch ein Platz übrig wäre..

Petri Heil...

thomas


----------



## elbetaler (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hai Gemeinde,

was ist eigentlich der Urknall, der eine Lawine an Meeresangellust bei Euch ausgelöst hat? Das kann doch nur von der letzten Fahrt herrühren!? Ich meine, die meisten sind doch erprobte Seebären, die sehr wohl die Qualität einer Kutterausfahrt einschätzen können und ebenso gut stattdessen ihr eigenes, ganz privates Ding, durchziehen könnten. 
Da wird sich vorher die halbe Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen und von sonst woher angereist. Und trotz einer Fast-Null-Nummer haben alle nachhaltig beste Laune! Das ist ein positives Phänomen für mich und jeder Therapeut und Psychiater hätte seine wahre Freude an solchen Patienten. Diese positiven Erlebnisse nimmt man ja auch mit nachhause und es wird sicher auch von den besseren Hälften wohlwollend bemerkt...! Lässt man sich in der nächsten Zeit "nichts zu schulden kommen", hat man so gut wie die Genehmigung zum nächsten Törn in der Tasche.
Zur Kutterwahl. Für die Dauer der Ausfahrt bin ich selbst zu Kompromissen bereit, also statt eines Stuhls/Bank wird auf der Kühlbox gesessen, wenn es läuft - auf Zwischenpausen verzichtet und selbst bei Schietwetter weitergemacht. So ist Ostsee/Hochseeangeln, darauf lasse ich mich ganz bewusst ein! Eine Kabine zum Aufwärmen oder zumindest ein Unterstand sind natürlich goldwert. Aber es gibt ja gute Bekleidung, wo einem alles egal sein kann. Gute Vorbereitung ist der halbe Erfolg.
Und so kann es auf der auch von mir zitierten MS-Vorwärts zugehen. Da ist bissel Rauhbeinigkeit angesagt, was meist aber auch mit guten Erfolgen einher geht. Übrigens ist das Vorschiff teilweise überdacht. Allerdings gibts auch da keine Polstergarnituren oder Funktionssessel. So ein Kutter ist kein 5-Sterne-Reisebus, da muss man schon Abstriche machen. Aber das muss jeder mit sich ausmachen. Manche wird es abschrecken - da gibts wenigstens kein Gekloppe um die ca. 12 Plätze. Obwohl keiner ausgebootet werden soll! Fahrpreis ist mit 45 Euros ganz schön hoch, aber machbar.
Ehrlich gesagt ist mir November zu lange hin. Aber es gibt ja auch Ersatzdrogen (Angeln an heimischen Gewässern). Eine Idee: Es ist ja kein Dogma, also festgeschrieben, dass es die Vorwärts sein muss. Wobei es mich schon immer mal gereizt hat, dort an zwei Tagen mitzufahren. Und in der Nähe (Nebensaison) relativ günstig eine Übernachtung buchen.
Ich denke dabei auch an unsere pflegebedürftigen Sportfreunde z.B. aus Celle oder von weiter her. Das wäre ein 200 Prozent Spassfaktor und weniger stressig. 
Eine ganz andere Frage ist natürlich die, nach dem idealen Termin. Doch da bin ich auch guter Dinge, haben wir doch in unseren Reihen einen ganz ausgeschlafenen Organisator!?!? 
(schööön den Finger in die Wunde! Das macht Spass!)...


Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Moin Männers,

wie doch schon gesagt, die Mehrheit entscheidet....... . ( Wie schon angesprochen ist für mich ein Aufenthaltsraum im November ein Punkt). Mag sein, dass einige jetzt denken von wegen "Rentnertour" oder so.......sollen sie. Keiner redet von Bier und Zigaretten Sofas oder irgendwelchen Sesseln u.s.w...... es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, wo er mitfährt.
Elbetaler, wo jetzt diese "Lust" zum Meeresangeln herkommt? Hat vieleicht auch mit den "zwischenmenschlichen Erfahrungen" der letzten Tour zu tun. Sich daher "nur" wegen dem Fisch auf ein "Regime" oder eine "rauhbeinige" Tour einzulassen und "sitzend auf der Kühlbox" durch die Ostsee dümpeln .. ...wie gesagt, kann auch gerade für die Laune und den Zussammenhalt der Truppe "dumm laufen". 
Jeder Kaptain kann stinkig sein wie er will, wenn er keinen Fisch findet....... solange er es nicht an den Gästen auslässt, wäre auch mehr als unprofessionell (will da keinem etwas unterstellen), .
Wie elbetaler schon sagt, es ist noch lange hin und bis dahin werde ich auf jedem Fall nochmal zu ner Tour hochfahren. Vieleicht hab ich dann schon wieder ne andere Meinung #c.
Wir sollten alle Meinungen anhören, berücksichtigen und dann entscheiden, wobei neue Kollegen selbstverständlich sehr gern gesehen sind........ sicherlich ist es "fischtechnisch" auf der Monika auf der letzten Tour nicht gerade üppig gelaufen. Was sich aber im November wieder ganz anders darstellen kann. 
Der Vorschlag mit der Übernachtung ist nicht schlecht. Aber auch mehr als nötig, wenn man den ganzen Tag im November evtl. bei Schietwetter auf dem Wasser war und dann in's warme Auto steigt. Da mehrere hundert Kilometer die Rücktour anzutreten wäre Wahnsinn und verantwortungslos.......#d#d

Wie gesagt, dass hier ist meine Meinung und entscheiden sollte auf jedem Fall die Mehrheit der Teilnehmer. Sollte sich ein Trend für einen bestimmten Kutter abzeichnen und einer evtl. nicht dort mitfahren möchte, muss er sich eben entscheiden |kopfkrat.

Bis dahin #6


----------



## sunny (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Vielleicht sollte unser ausgeschlafener Organisakenix erstmal nen neuen Trööt aufmachen, um rauszubekommen, wieviel Leuts denn überhaupt los wollen. Denn wenn wir bspw. 15-20 Männiken/Weibers werden, hat sich das mit der Vorwärts doch schon wieder erledigt. 

Da es im November doch schon recht schattig bzw. ungemütlich werden kann, kommt für ich persönlich nur ein Schiff mit nem kleinen Aufenthaltsraum in Frage, damit man sich ggf. mal aufwärmen kann.

Habe keine Lust, mir nach 2 Std. den Schnöttizapfen von der Nase abzubrechen .


----------



## Reppi (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Die "Mitteldeutschen-Weicheier.."-)).......
Da ich bei der letzten Tour wegen eines KV-Angeln ja leider passen mußte, stelle ich mich hier mit Vor und Ratschlägen ganz hinten an; würde aber gerne wieder mit einsteigen und wäre standorttechnisch zu jeder Schandtat bereit !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

@ sunny, angelnrolfman
vielleicht sollten wir vorher noch mal mit elbetaler ein Testfishing durchführen|kopfkrat:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



Yupii schrieb:


> @ sunny, angelnrolfman
> vielleicht sollten wir vorher noch mal mit elbetaler ein Testfishing durchführen|kopfkrat:q:q


 
Hi Yupii,

sunny und ich haben schon über einen Trip nachgedacht, mit "elbetaler" dabei, wäre das natürlich der Hit !!!#6! So'n "Eingeborener" als Guide ist dann unbezahlbar :q


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> So'n "Eingeborener" als Guide ist dann unbezahlbar :q



Ooch, er brauch uns nix bezahlen


----------



## sunny (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

@Yupii, angelnrolfman, elbetaler
Sagt an, wann und wo ich euch zeigen soll, wo der Frosch die Locken hat und schon geit das los. Sollte doch machbar sein, nen gemeinsamen Termin zu finden.

Ich werfe mal den 08.09. in den Raum. Von mir aus auch auf der Vorwärts |supergri.

@Yupii, angelnrolfman
Ich fahre auch zurück, falls eure müden Knochen dazu nicht mehr in der Lage sein sollten . Denkt erst gar nicht dran, dass ich vom Drillen meine .


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



sunny schrieb:


> @Yupii, angelnrolfman, elbetaler
> Sagt an, wann und wo ich euch zeigen soll, wo der Frosch die Locken hat und schon geit das los









der ist gut.
Du weisst doch, welcher unrühmliche Ruf dir vorauseilt:q:q


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal den 08.09. in den Raum. Von mir aus auch auf der Vorwärts |supergri.



jau, das würde passen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



sunny schrieb:


> @Yupii, angelnrolfman, elbetaler
> Sagt an, wann und wo ich euch zeigen soll, wo der Frosch die Locken hat und schon geit das los. Sollte doch machbar sein, nen gemeinsamen Termin zu finden.
> 
> Ich werfe mal den 08.09. in den Raum. Von mir aus auch auf der Vorwärts |supergri.
> ...


 
jaa, passt!!!!!!

Kamerad sunny, willst du uns rausfordern?? ...... ich kann dir nur sagen, wir haben den Joker!!! Wenn elbetaler loslegt (bamm bamm bamm), da gibt's kein Halten mehr


----------



## sunny (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



Yupii schrieb:


> der ist gut.
> Du weisst doch, welcher unrühmliche Ruf dir vorauseilt:q:q



Du hast ja keine Ahnung. Das ist noch schlimmer geworden .


----------



## sunny (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> jaa, passt!!!!!!
> 
> Kamerad sunny, willst du uns rausfordern?? ...... ich kann dir nur sagen, wir haben den Joker!!! Wenn elbetaler loslegt (bamm bamm bamm), da gibt's kein Halten mehr



Soll er machen, ich werde weiter angeln .


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



Yupii schrieb:


> jau, das würde passen.


 
Oooh, du bist also "im Bilde" und hast von seinem Ruf gehört....... :q... |sagnix


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

live erlebt:q


----------



## sunny (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Wenn es möglich wäre, würde ich meinen Nicknamen auf Seuchenvogel ändern . Das sagt doch wohl alles |rolleyes.


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

sooo Männers,

am 8.9. bin ich mal raus...... klappt "jobtechnisch" nicht.
Trotzdem viel Spass!!


----------



## sunny (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Ne, ne, entweder alle oder keiner. Dann müssen wir nen neuen Termin suchen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

da lasst mich erstmal raus.........


----------



## HerrHamster (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hier gehts weiter:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3687184#post3687184


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> da lasst mich erstmal raus.........


du bist doch nicht den Rest des Jahres unabkömmlich..
Wir wollten doch zusammen Testfisching machen, da wird sich sicherlich noch was finden#6


----------



## mathei (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...... ich kann dir nur sagen, wir haben den Joker!!! Wenn elbetaler loslegt (bamm bamm bamm), da gibt's kein Halten mehr



da die detailierten berichte ausblieben, kann ich mir vorstellen, was abging.
der jung hat euch nass gemacht :q
keine sorge, das ist normal.
er werde gar nicht mehr trocken. :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> da die detailierten berichte ausblieben, kann ich mir vorstellen, was abging.
> *der jung hat euch nass gemacht* :q
> :q


 

Na Mathei, das sehen einige aber ganz anders......


----------



## elbetaler (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

Hallo alle zusammen,

freut mich wirklich zu hören, wie es Euch schon wieder im Wurfarm juckt!
Vorab: Bin jobmässig z.Z. sehr eingebunden, mit Ü-Stunden etc. So richtig abschalten kann man zum Feierabend auch nicht. Hatte allerdings heute abend meine Ablenkung mit dem Rasenmäher, dann lecker Abendbrot mit Frauchen und Glotze an, Sport reinziehen, nebenbei PC hochfahren.....Mails checken, ins BOARD.....und tw. schön ablachen! Also: Entspannung pur...
Da bin ich sicher nicht allein, das geht vielen genau so bzw. so ähnlich. Ich denke dabei z.B. an die Selbständigen unter uns (...rund 1600 Beiträge).
Persönlich: Familiär ist gerade eine schwere Zeit, wegen einer akuten Erkrankung. Das dämpft und verbietet viele Unternehmungen. Zwischen Bangen und Hoffen gibt es kaum (auch gedankliche) Freiräume. Diese besondere Situation dauert auf unbestimmte Zeit an.
Trotzdem will ich nicht gänzlich auf´s Hobby verzichten, muss aber in vielem kürzer treten. Da war Hlghfn. eine willkommene Abwechslung, obwohl es ständig in Gedanken präsent bleibt.

Rolf: Sei bloß froh, dass Du Deine kritischen Sätze mit den richtigen Smile´s versehen hast.....Ich hätte Dich wohl sowas von.....in der Luft....! Das ist alles sehr schmeichelhaft und die Latte liegt ziemlich hoch. Die Sache "Testangeln" finde ich überlegenswert und mit Euch sowieso! Nun wäre die Sache mit den Köpfen (Nägel).
Für meinen Teil habe ich die Situation ja erklärt und kann noch konkret keinen Termin benennen.
Schöne Grüsse.


Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## mathei (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour MS Monika, 05.08.2012*

testangeln gerne. ich kann aber frühestens oktober. also bin ich wohl da raus.:c


----------

